
Show HN: Flaws: learn about common mistakes and gotchas when using AWS - neomatrix
http://flaws.cloud/
======
scottpiper
Thank you for posting this, but doesn't "Show HN" mean you're linking to
something you've made? I'm the creator of flaws.cloud

~~~
spydum
Scott, Thanks for creating this! Julien from Mozilla referred this to me back
at AppSec and I have been using it as a devops security primer for folks in my
org since. Really clever teaching tool. I've had it on my mind to create an
Azure equivalent when time permits!

